# المطار



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_يعرف المطار بانه منطقة جغرافية مجهزة لتستخدم من قبل الطائرات للاقلاع والهبوط والتحرك على ارضها بين الموقف والمدرج بسهولة. ويكون المطار محاطا بسور او سياج او تكون هناك علامات بارزة تبين ان هذه هي ارض المطار. اما المدرج فهو ارض مجهزة تجهيزا خاصا تستخدمه الطائرات للاقلاع والهبوط, ويكون شكل المدرج مستطيلا وارضيته من الخرسانه او الاسفلت او ارض ممهده اما من تراب او عشب._

_هناك ميزات خاصة لكل مدرج تهم الطيارين, فمعظم المدارج الخرسانية يكون لها عرض محدد (46 م) لكن الطول يتغير من مدرج لاخر ويعتمد على انوع الطائرات التي صمم المطار لها, فهناك مطارات صغيرة صممت للطائرات الشخصية الصغيرة التي لاتحتاج الى مسافة طويلة للاقلاع والهبوط بعكس المطارات الدولية التي صممت للطائرات التجارية الكبيرة التي تحتاج الى مدارج طويلة جدا للاقلاع والهبوط, فيجب قبل الذهاب الى اي مطار التحقق من المدرج هل هو مناسب للطائرة التي نستخدمها ام لا._

_ايضا يهمنا معرفة اتجاه المدرج وان نكون على دراية باتجاه المدرج بالنسبة للشمال, لان اتجاه الرياح سوف يحدد وجهة المدرج الذي سوف نستخدمه للاقلاع والهبوط, ومعرفة المدرج تكون بتعريف المدرج وهو عبارة عن رقم وهذا الرقم هو اول رقمين من الاتجاه المغناطيسي للمدرج._

_فعلى سبيل المثال مدرج اتجاهه المغناطيسي 090 واذا اردنا ان نعرف هذا المدرج نقول مدرج09, ونلاحظ ان الاتجاه المعاكس لهذا المدرج هو 270 وايضا اذا اردنا ان نعرف هذا المدرج نقول مدرج27 فيكون عندنا لكل مدرج اتجاهين اي مدرجين 09\27._

_إتجاه الهواء واختيار المدرج_
_اتجاه الهواء يلعب دورا رئيسيا في تحديد مدرج الإقلاع والهبوط إذا عرفنا بأن الطائرة يجب ان تقلع وتهبط بعكس اتجاه الرياح, فبعد معرفة اتجاه الرياح يتم اختيار المدرج المعاكس لاتجاهها أو الأقرب للجهه المعاكسة._
_وبالقرب من كل مدرج يوجد مخروطي الهواء " windsock " لاإيضاح سرعة واتجاه الرياح بشكل سريع للطيار_

_طريق المرور الأرضي" Taxiway "_
_كل الطائرات التي تريد الاقلاع والهبوط تحتاج الى طريق للتحرك عليه من والى منطقة وقوف الطائرات وهذا الطريق يسمى طريق المرور الأرضي " taxiway " , واهم نقطة في هذا الطريق هي نقطة الإنتظار " holding point " انتظار ماذا؟؟؟ انتظار الإنتهاء من الإعدادات النهائية للإقلاع أو ضبط الطائرة بعد الهبوط أو الإذن من المراقب الجوي للخطوة القادمة سواء كانت الاقلاع او العودة الى موقف الطائرات._

_ولا يسمح لأي طائرة بالتحرك من نقطة الإنتظار لدخول المدرج إلا بإذن من المراقب الجوي, وهذا ايضا ينطبق على الطائرات الهابطة فلا يسمح لها بالتحرك من نقطة الإنتظار عائدة الى موقف الطائرات إلا بإذن من المراقب الجوي._
_ونقطة الإنتظار تكون معلمة بخطين متوازيين من جهة موقف الطائرات وآخرين متقطعين متوازيين من جهة المدرج._

_علامات المدرج_
_علامات المدرج من اهم العلامات بالنسبة للطيار, وذلك للمحافظة على سلامة الطيران, ويجب على كل شخص له علاقة بالطيران الإلمام بها ومعرفتها وهي كالتالي:_
_1- عتبة المدرج" threshold ": وتوجد في نهاية كل مدرج وتحدد المسافة المتاحة للإقلاع والهبوط._
_2- خط المنتصف " centre line ": وهذا الخط يقسم المدرج الى نصفين, ويساعد الطيار على ابقاء الطائرة في منتصف المدرج لكي تكون امنه من الأطراف._
_3- تعريف المدرج " runway idetifier ": سبق وان تكلمنا عنه._


----------



## mustafatel (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Ahmed Ab (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الله عليك يا حبيب والديك 
دائما فى تقدم 
وشكرا


----------



## mhmd fysl (23 نوفمبر 2011)

_تسلموا كثيراً شباب_​


----------



## رحمن الله (23 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات جديده علي وجميله وشكرا


----------



## mhmd fysl (28 ديسمبر 2011)

_تسلم​_


----------

